# Tools and Machinery - needed



## wood4me (Dec 5, 2011)

G'day wood men.

Our men's group, the Wanneroo Community Men's Shed - based in Girrawheen Western Australia, is setting up shop to do what old farts want to do - turn perfectly good wood into sawdust, in the hope that something of use might pop out at the other end of the milling, sawing, planing, turning and sanding.

To accomplish this of course requires tools and equipment. Items we are desperately short of. If you reside not too far away - say max 100kms, and you are cleaning out the shed, or have some tools or machinery that didn't sell at your garage sale, but you want gone, why not donate it! Give us a call. Peter 0411 479 442. Or just squirt us an email to [email protected] 

Thanks for your time.


----------

